# Townhouse Landscaping Ideas



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Anything will be better than what you have there.

The area is so small, why don't you install a deck or patio to occupy the whole area?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Get rid of grass, plant some perennials with some short, slow-growing bushes at foundation to help hide basement window well, mulch it and your done. Just need to water and weeding with no grass cutting.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't have a desk or patio out front, says the HOA. However, my entire back yard is a big stamped concrete patio. When they poured the patio, I had them re-do the front step and walkway. Thanks for the advice so far


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm pretty low tech. I like river rock (pebbles) over landscaping fabric I like to have a sidewalk as an edge, otherwise I'll put in some brick. 

As for plants, I'm basic. I like Sedums and Russian Sage where it is sunny and hostas where it is not. You can clip the sedums after they have bloomed, or just leave them alone. The Russian Sage can be trimmed back, I believe. Haven't ever done it.

I can usually get sedums and hostas from a friend. I guess I could split my own now. So the only thing I have to buy is the Russian Sage.

I prefer a larger, 1 1/2 or so river rock. The stuff is getting expensive, however.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Cleveman. Yea, I'm looking for something subtle, but really nice looking. Something with really nice, sharp lines / edges. My townhouse is the biggest in the lot and without sounding like an ass, the nicest (inside and out). I'd like to keep with that theme for the lawn out front.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure how well they do in VA but I'd consider a dwarf Japanese Maple or two on each side with ornamental grasses under them.

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=crimson+queen+japanese+maple


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is hardly worth dragging the mower out of the garage for a yard that size and I don't think you gain anything with a postage stamp size lawn.

I would anchor the design with some nice, ornamental flowering trees. They will add to curb appeal and give you something nice to look at from your windows. 

I would think about a flowering dogwood for in front of the double windows and maybe a Japanese flowering cherry for the other side. A Japanese maple could be nice there also. These will grow to a nice height and are easy to maintain. The catch is they are rather slow growing so you may have to invest in larger plants to start. Prune them immediately when planted for shape and to encourage root growth. 

Fill in underneath with perennials (azaleas perhaps) and some evergreens for texture. Fill in with nice groundcover. 

Don't line plants up against the house like some revolutionary war battle line. Use the perspective you have available to make the space look bigger.

Think about installing drip irrigation too. It waters in gallons per hour not gallons per minute like your garden hose or traditional sprinklers. Put it on a timer and you don't have to worry about the plants drying out.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Trucon01 -

I suggest you drive around the area and look at other townhouse developments to see what you may like and could use. Your area is probably full of many townhouses developments and people that have solved the problem. I lived in several locations in VA and understand the problems.

I can totally understand the ban on front decks, but apparently, since there are different brick on adjacent units, the HOA will not object to some unique features between units. A landscape supplier could also give you some suggestions of vegetation that holds up in your climate and also ground coverings (hardscape and softscape) that are appropriate.

Dick


----------

